# Knocked out!!!!



## Nailedit77 (12/5/16)

Got a serious hook and went to sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (12/5/16)

I will bet my Noisy Cricket that there will be an article from at least 3 media companies stating:
WARNING: Some might find this offensive, but its all in jest!


*Racist fight: White man still has more power*
We must introduce free fighting lessons for those previously disadvantaged, to ensure a safe retaliation rate. President Z said to journalist Masumung Mahlamba Mzoli, "We... must not.... allow... our brethren... to be knocked out by white men... Vote A and C"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/5/16)

I remember watching this video ages ago. Solid knockout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

